# Leading On Exterior of S&W 642



## Ra (Jun 28, 2011)

As the title says above, I have a J-frame Smith and Wesson 642 Airweight revolver that I have been having trouble getting lead off of. The lead, from the bullets I shot, has collected on the exterior of the cylinder and on the inside of the barrel. I have tried applying some Ballistol Oil, and wiping with cotton cloth on the areas, and it removed a great deal of it. However, I am still left with some spots on the pistol and in the barrel that I cannot clean. Can someone recommend a product or method of removing the lead, without damaging the finish on the firearm? Thanks!


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

are you shooting cast lead bullets? or are you shooting copper jacketed bullets? modern commercial jacketed ammo are very hard and shouldnt produce leading at all.


----------



## Ra (Jun 28, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> are you shooting cast lead bullets? or are you shooting copper jacketed bullets? modern commercial jacketed ammo are very hard and shouldnt produce leading at all.


These were lead cast bullets. I only ran about 30 thru the gun and oh man, did it make a mess. They were handed to me by one of my family members at the range.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Ra said:


> These were lead cast bullets. I only ran about 30 thru the gun and oh man, did it make a mess. They were handed to me by one of my family members at the range.


basic cleaning kit and elbow grease is about all you need.....

lead is pretty inert so chemical reaction isnt gonna do it. some form of scraping is the traditional way.... bronze brush in the barrel and a reamer for the cylinders. if the barrel is traditional lands and grooves you are in better shape.... the polygonal and octagonal barrel rifling dont recommend cast lead bullets at all because of leading build up. either way, gonna take time and sweat and you aint never gonna wanna do it again.

oh yes, i forgot.... the old fashioned was was to use mercury to clean the lead out.... this is NOT recommended today or by me.


----------



## Ra (Jun 28, 2011)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> ...either way, gonna take time and sweat and you aint never gonna wanna do it again.


You took the words right out of my mouth.

Thanks Ted


----------

